# Quill Trimming



## octopushedge

Bittersweet story on Buzzfeed. I link it for posterity - I know this conversation has come up before on the forums, and maybe this article will be a good reference for future newbies. In short, NO, you SHOULD NOT trim hedgehog quills!
http://www.buzzfeed.com/fionaruther...w-bee?bffbnews&utm_term=.jiPXMopKj#.yxjm58lN7

Edit: Some more images. Thankfully Frankie is in good hands now! http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...tchen-student-halls-Sheffield-University.html


----------



## Soyala_Amaya

That is so sad! Poor baby! I'm glad he got saved!


----------



## Dumble

Trimming Quills....how awful....Very disturbing to think there are people out there capable of such cruelty.


----------

